# Comical signs



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Over the years, I have seen loads of comical signs where ever I go...some of the best have only been remembered as I didn' have a camera with me at the time, such as once seen in a hotel...'We don't swim in your toilet....please don't piss in our pool!'........and seen on the back of a car...'A dog isn't just for Christmas day......save some and have it cold with pickles on Boxing Day'








I have some good ones on brass plaques round the edge of my decking...

































...and if you've got teenagers, you'll like this one....Oh so true!









...let's see yours!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

This one made me laugh. First of all its Lunch, not breakfast; and secondly it's not all day!










and this one seems pretty obvious!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This one pretty much says it all...










Later,
William


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Just up the road from me.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Grindleford station cafe. He starts with this catch-all, general rules board...










then follows it up with subsidiary signs like...










and the most welcoming of all...










At least it says "thank you".


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

In a Spanish Cafe a few years ago

"We serve English Tea. We don't serve Bags"

Mrs Mel never liked that cafe :taunt:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thousands of normal Zebras in Africa, but in Cape Town RSA, unique humped back species. Sent to me by my cousin in CT.










Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


>


 That's [email protected] brilliant, Roy....








......perhaps Ernie should tone his sign down a bit...........?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

This is from a website of crap signs:










And here's the original that inspired it:










For those who know the London Underground network, this made me laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

it'salivejim said:


> For those who know the London Underground network, this made me laugh:


 Grey hoodie looks like the guy who just set a bomb in every action film made over the last few years. He's even looking down at his mobile getting ready to trigger it! :scared:

Later,
William


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> it'salivejim said:
> 
> 
> > For those who know the London Underground network, this made me laugh:
> ...


 That's London for you :smile:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

it'salivejim said:


> > it'salivejim said:
> >
> >
> > > For those who know the London Underground network, this made me laugh:
> ...


Especially Milf End.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:smile:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> :smile:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Two of my favourites;


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)




----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some great signs, chaps....keep them coming. There's too many to 'like' individually, but ( in my best Dick Emery 'Mandy' voice)......'Oooh you are awful...but I like them all'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple a friend of mine sent me...



















& he thought that maybe buying this T shirt might not be a good idea...


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I always used to chuckle when I passed this sign in Kent....


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Too many to list individually, but some absolute gems from the London Underground;

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2012/03/05/guerillas-on-the-london-underground/


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Roger saw the first one and you sprang to mind :taunt:

http://

http://

http://


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:smile:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> :biggrin:


And that's the maneuver that resulted in has bank account being drained and his name being placed on every watch list known to mankind. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------

